# AR-15 in 53 Seconds



## MA-Caver (Aug 29, 2008)

How fast can YOU disassemble and reassemble with function check an AR-15?? This little girl can do it. 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=feb_1220020324

When the time comes to choose sides to (really) protect our rights I want her on my side.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 29, 2008)

I've seen that a few times before and I am still impressed.  That little 'flick' of the block assembly before she re-inserts it shows she knows what's going on rather than just mimicing (not that I'm any great expert on anything that isn't bolt-action ).


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 29, 2008)

yep, she's pretty slick.

same girl we talked about in this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=65401


----------



## dart68 (Aug 29, 2008)

Did you read some of the comments?

Oh yes, we in the USA are in denial!  [/sarcasm]


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 29, 2008)

dart68 said:


> Did you read some of the comments?
> 
> Oh yes, we in the USA are in denial! [/sarcasm]


 

Denial of what, the assmunch never makes clear. But then youtube-ish comments are rarely worth the time it takes to write them anyway.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 30, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> yep, she's pretty slick.
> 
> same girl we talked about in this thread:


 

.  I thought it was here that I saw it first.

That's probably how I knew about the 'flick' being significant {kudos to *letch* for improving my knowledge}.  :tup:.


----------



## SeanKerby (Aug 31, 2008)

I've seen it on several forums. Truth is being able to dis and *** a weapon doesn't mean you know how to properly HIT A TARGET with it. If they posted a vid of her hitting targets then I'd be impressed.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2008)

SeanKerby said:


> I've seen it on several forums. Truth is being able to dis and *** a weapon doesn't mean you know how to properly HIT A TARGET with it. If they posted a vid of her hitting targets then I'd be impressed.


The other clips show her handling a 9mm with some impressive results for a kid her age. 
The rifle might be a tad too long for her to handle I would think. Maybe when she's older.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 31, 2008)

She's already taken the first step toward being able to tag a target with accuracy... familiarity with the weapon.  Caver is right on the money about the other clips of this young lady and the 9mm.  I kind of equate it to playing a musical instrument.  Being able to play the guitar doesn't mean you can fiddle but you'll pick it up easier than someone who can't play at all.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 31, 2008)

You know....I still think this is awesome.  It takes me close to 2 minutes to do the same thing.


----------



## grydth (Aug 31, 2008)

This brings back an unpleasant memory.

After a day of pretty respectable shooting in basic training, I reassembled my M-16 a bit too quickly.... had parts left over. With the good fortune which followed me everywhere in the Army, the drill sergeant happened to be right there.... and let the whole class know of my 'accomplishment'.
:duh:


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2008)

grydth said:


> This brings back an unpleasant memory.
> 
> After a day of pretty respectable shooting in basic training, I reassembled my M-16 a bit too quickly.... had parts left over. With the good fortune which followed me everywhere in the Army, the drill sergeant happened to be right there.... and let the whole class know of my 'accomplishment'.
> :duh:


Your embarrassment would and probably has saved your life.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 1, 2008)

grydth said:


> This brings back an unpleasant memory.
> 
> After a day of pretty respectable shooting in basic training, I reassembled my M-16 a bit too quickly.... had parts left over. With the good fortune which followed me everywhere in the Army, the drill sergeant happened to be right there.... and let the whole class know of my 'accomplishment'.
> :duh:


The part in question wouldn't have been the extractor or the bolt retaining pin would it?  Tiny pieces are just great when you're working under stress, aren't they?


----------

